# Private part?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Question about the vaginal area.......this is the second time in a couple of weeks that Bella whined and started licking her vaginal area after she urinates. What could it be from and is it a sign of her possibly going into heat. She is 6 1/2 months old. Let me also say that this girl doesn't drink much water at all. She is currently eating blue buffalo grain free but I am in the process of slowly switching her over to TOTW because of the lower protein content.Could it be a UTI??? Everything seems normal except for that whining once in awhile.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

If she tries urinating and nothing comes out then i'd be worried about a UTI. If she is just licking herself a lot and she is 6 months old, i'd probably be leaning towards her coming in heat. Is she swollen?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> If she tries urinating and nothing comes out then i'd be worried about a UTI. If she is just licking herself a lot and she is 6 months old, i'd probably be leaning towards her coming in heat. Is she swollen?


No she isn't swollen that's why i'm a little confused.....maybe she just got a little irritated down there...an itch perhaps lol! Do they start to swell before they bleed or come into full heat. I've always had males.....this is my first female so any info would be appreciated on what to expect.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I thought UTI , but MRSsemperfi brought up a good point also  hopefully its the later , poor baby


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya the area kinda gets pouffy looking, my girls came into heat about the 7 month mark so you may be nearing that I was told anywhere between 7 months and a year to watch. You have males in house? keep a close eye on her.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> If she tries urinating and nothing comes out then i'd be worried about a UTI. If she is just licking herself a lot and she is 6 months old, i'd probably be leaning towards her coming in heat. Is she swollen?


Good point, Steph.



angelbaby said:


> ya the area kinda gets pouffy looking, my girls came into heat about the 7 month mark so you may be nearing that I was told anywhere between 7 months and a year to watch. You have males in house? keep a close eye on her.


No, she used to have males. Bella is an only-fur child I believe lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> ya the area kinda gets pouffy looking, my girls came into heat about the 7 month mark so you may be nearing that I was told anywhere between 7 months and a year to watch. You have males in house? keep a close eye on her.


No, no boys....thank god. I've had intact males and I'm done with them for a long while lol! I'm very responsible so I wont let anything happen to her . And Lauren don't forget my Kona cat. Bella's technically not my only fur-kid but Kona is a spayed cat so no worries lol!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO well that makes it easier OMG when my girls go in heat loki makes it a very LOOONG month for us with his whimpering and whinning lol turns into such a baby just want to choke him lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> No, no boys....thank god. I've had intact males and I'm done with them for a long while lol! I'm very responsible so I wont let anything happen to her . And Lauren don't forget my Kona cat. Bella's technically not my only fur-kid but Kona is a spayed cat so no worries lol!


lol I thought there was a cat in there somewhere.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

I would just keep an eye on her when she tries urinating. If you see her try to urinate often and nothing coming out, then I would definitely assume a UTI. If not, i'm sure she is probably just coming into heat. Also, make sure that there is no blood in her urine, that could also be a sign of stones, which also could be very painful as you probably know.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

When she urinates can you get a look at the colour of it. If it is really dark I would say infection also do you notice a smell to it?


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Ashes came into heat when she was 6 months old so it could be almost her time. But you should see some swelling around that area.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> When she urinates can you get a look at the colour of it. If it is really dark I would say infection also do you notice a smell to it?


I will monitor her more when I get home. I'm at work right now. I just called to check on her......my mom takes her out during the day while I'm at work. One of the benefits of owning a two family home with family . She said she seems fine and no straining to urinate. Sometimes her urine has been dark yellow but she doesn't drink a whole lot of water either. Strange to me....I've never seen a dog not drink to much. Now that all the snow is almost gone out my yard it will be hard to tell the color of her urine.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I would say UTI, bladder, or kidney infection. Pain with urination is not normal and I have never seem any female of mine cry when coming into season when urinating. That does not seem right.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I will monitor her more when I get home. I'm at work right now. I just called to check on her......my mom takes her out during the day while I'm at work. One of the benefits of owning a two family home with family . She said she seems fine and no straining to urinate. Sometimes her urine has been dark yellow but she doesn't drink a whole lot of water either. Strange to me....I've never seen a dog not drink to much. Now that all the snow is almost gone out my yard it will be hard to tell the color of her urine.


I wouldn't worry too much about her urine sometimes being dark yellow. Alot of my dogs urine is dark yellow when they don't drink alot of water. Just like people, if I don't drink water all day long, my urine would be dark yellow too lol. My dogs also don't drink much water because they eat RAW. RAW has a very high content of water/moisture, therefore drinking a lot of water is not needed. I'd just keep an eye on her and if you notice her do it again and there is no swelling or signs of her coming into heat, take a urine sample to your Vet and have them do a urinalysis just to be safe.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about her urine sometimes being dark yellow. Alot of my dogs urine is dark yellow when they don't drink alot of water. Just like people, if I don't drink water all day long, my urine would be dark yellow too lol. My dogs also don't drink much water because they eat RAW. RAW has a very high content of water/moisture, therefore drinking a lot of water is not needed. I'd just keep an eye on her and if you notice her do it again and there is no swelling or signs of her coming into heat, take a urine sample to your Vet and have them do a urinalysis just to be safe.


Yupp Kangol eats RAW and doesn't drink a lot of water either. When Ronnie's (DueceAddicTed) dog Duece stays here he NEVER drinks water. Used to freak me out at first and I'd call Ronnie concerned about it but she said not to worry about it that is just how he is. lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well Bella doesn't eat raw but I'm assuming grain free dog food wouldn't be the reason why she doesn't drink alot. I did know about the dogs who eat raw drink less though


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I would say UTI, bladder, or kidney infection. Pain with urination is not normal and I have never seem any female of mine cry when coming into season when urinating. That does not seem right.


I have had a couple people tell me that there bitches are more whiney when in heat. I know you have a ton of experience with dogs but so don't the people who told me that  I assume all dogs can be different and act differently when they come into season


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They can be whining and make noise and not know what to do with themselves but crying while peeing is not normal and nothing I would associate with being in season. Watch her maybe it was a coincidence but that sounds more like she was in pain while urinating and that can be from a UTI, bladder, or kidney infection. If you don't see it again I would not worry but if you notice it again then I would have the vet do a UA on her urine.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> They can be whining and make noise and not know what to do with themselves but crying while peeing is not normal and nothing I would associate with being in season. Watch her maybe it was a coincidence but that sounds more like she was in pain while urinating and that can be from a UTI, bladder, or kidney infection. If you don't see it again I would not worry but if you notice it again then I would have the vet do a UA on her urine.


Ah, I see...you think she is whining as she is peeing....I think that is what you think anyways  lol! I take her out on her leash and walk her up and down my street to do potty. She will pee and then usually poop. After we spend five or so minutes outside taking care of business she has then come back in the house and sat down real fast whined and started licking her vaginal area. She usually does clean herself 99% of the time as soon as she is back in. The first episode was about 2 weeks ago and I brushed it off because she seemed fine and was unrinating normally. Today was the second time that she did it but it was after ten minutes or so that she had been in the house after urinating. Its weird......maybe it's just a funny little quirk she has. I am assuming like in humans that down there on a female dog things can get irritated or itchy  No/yes?? This conversation is getting a little TMI :hammer: LOL!!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Ah, I see...you think she is whining as she is peeing....I think that is what you think anyways  lol! I take her out on her leash and walk her up and down my street to do potty. She will pee and then usually poop. After we spend five or so minutes outside taking care of business she has then come back in the house and sat down real fast whined and started licking her vaginal area. She usually does clean herself 99% of the time as soon as she is back in. The first episode was about 2 weeks ago and I brushed it off because she seemed fine and was unrinating normally. Today was the second time that she did it but it was after ten minutes or so that she had been in the house after urinating. Its weird......maybe it's just a funny little quirk she has. I am assuming like in humans that down there on a female dog things can get irritated or itchy  No/yes?? This conversation is getting a little TMI :hammer: LOL!!


LOL....:roll:


----------

